# Recovering diamonds from borax (slag, flux).



## errolljs (Feb 21, 2013)

We have access to borax that clearly has diamonds embedded in it. I am told that muriatic acid will dissolve the borax and release the diamonds. Does anyone have any experience with this process that they would be willing to share. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 21, 2013)

Boil the borax slag in 35% sulphuric acid. The borax will dissolve and then you can pick the stones.
Handling hot sulphuric is very dangerous!
Take care and be safe!
Phil


----------



## nickvc (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
Phil,s advice is spot on if it's small quantities but if you have large volumes I'd put in through a ball mill to break the flux up sieve it to remove the stones and any large pieces and then use the hot sulphuric to remove the remaining flux. Be aware that many of the diamonds may have smoked and that czs will also make it through a melt so testing will be needed.


----------

